# Advice on 4 jaw chucks for the CCL lathe



## PAC (21 Sep 2008)

I'm starting to think that I will shortly benefit from a 4 jaw chuck for my CCL lathe. I'm looking at the one from Axminster and the Nova one. The Axminster is slightly more expensive but comes with more bits (e.g. jaws and a single screw chuck) and also has O'Donnell jaws as an option. The Nova seems to be a very popular choice, though.

Any advice to help me decide would be great.


----------



## Argee (21 Sep 2008)

I've had the Axminster Super Precision for about six years now, Paul. It's very well made, no measurable run-out and is a pleasure to use. However, as it's the only chuck I've got (or have ever needed), I cannot compare it with the Nova, sorry.

Ray.


----------



## beejay (21 Sep 2008)

Hi Paul, 
Ive got the Axminster and its a great chuck, much larger and heavier than the Nova which i used to have. I can say from experience that the new Novas are not as good as the original Novas. The quality of old seems to have replaced by a roughness in performance and finish that I wouldn't accept. Our club has several of them and they are all the same,,,not very good. I think they're made in China now. 
As stated, I have the large Axminster which is excellent but I also now have a Oneway Talon which is the similar in size and weight to the Nova but which performs as well as the original Novas. 
It also has the advantage of reasonably priced accessories and that you don't have numbered jaws to match up. 
So, I wholeheartedly recommend the Axminster if you don't mind the weight and, that you look at the Oneway, its a lovely chuck. 
regards, beejay


----------



## PAC (21 Sep 2008)

Thanks for your replies.

Beejay, is your Axminster chuck the K10? I was thinking about the K8 as the larger K10 might be too heavy for my CCL lathe. I guess they both have the same build quality.


----------



## jpt (21 Sep 2008)

I have the K10 and it was ok for the CCL when I had it. 

If you go for the K8 there is a limited range of jaws for it HERE

Whereas all the jaws Axminster make will fit the K10.

john


----------



## PowerTool (21 Sep 2008)

I have a CCBL lathe,and the Clubman K10 chuck - only chuck I've had,so can't compare it to others,but it's a nice,well-made chuck with a very good selection of accesories.
Don't think you will have a weight problem with your CCL if you go for a K10.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2008)

I use the Axminster precision the same as Ray (Argee) at the moment, not the cheapest option if you want to uses a whole host of differing jaw configurations but well made, there are or was at any rate, subtle differences in the differing packages as some are made in UK and some are bought in to the same design (the ones offered as kits with more bang for bucks?). 
I would seriously look at the Patriot chuck as a contender, it is compatible with the Nova as far as jaw fittings are concerned so has no shortage of accessories.

I had the earlier version of the nova, it did everything I asked of it but it was not made to the same tolerances as the Axminster.


----------



## Dalboy (21 Sep 2008)

i have the Patriot excellent chuck good build quality and plenty of jaws available well enough for what i would want


----------



## Vulthoom (21 Sep 2008)

I'd have to say that so far my Patriot has been great. 
Its solid, well built and, amazingly, British! 

I was originally going for the axminster clubman K10 but, the chap I bought my lathe from steered me away from it - he had one in his workshop and was complaining that the chuck teeth had started to wear (it's an open toothed design like an old drill chuck) and slip when tightening it. He had also had problems with the jaws not centring properly when re-chucking a piece. 

He had upgraded to a Talon which looked superb, however the price was a wee bit steep for me... 

Second hand information I know but, might be useful.


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2008)

Id go with a versa chuck from tool post - these are essentially the same as the axminster but have spare inserts so they can also accept other jaw types (sorby and nova i think)

they are also cheaper than the axxie

toolpost are in didcot which is a bit inconvenient for you - but they will work over the internet or phone and deliver uk wide - they are also very helpful and happy to go through things with you.


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2008)

PAC,

A bit further up the M6 from you - I think penrith is a place that sells the Patriot as cheap as anywhere in the country (do a google).

Maybe you could go & have a play?
Saves postage too.

Personally I have Toolpost's Versachuck which I think is top notch.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Sep 2008)

If it's near Penrith,will probably be G&S Timbers - nice,friendly people,well worth a ride out  

Andrew


----------



## dickm (22 Sep 2008)

Hadn't heard of G&S Timbers before, and so looked at their website, which also mentioned a Show in April of this year. Did anyone on the forum go to this, and if so, was it any good? (Sounds like a place that would be feasible for a one day visit from up here in the <real> north)


----------



## PAC (22 Sep 2008)

PowerTool":32dlg12p said:


> If it's near Penrith,will probably be G&S Timbers - nice,friendly people,well worth a ride out
> 
> Andrew



Thanks for that, Andrew. They've certainly got a good range of stock! I'll have to take Mrs PAC for a day trip to the Lakes. :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (22 Sep 2008)

dickm":rgbnjin7 said:


> Hadn't heard of G&S Timbers before, and so looked at their website, which also mentioned a Show in April of this year. Did anyone on the forum go to this, and if so, was it any good? (Sounds like a place that would be feasible for a one day visit from up here in the <real> north)



Yes,I went - and yes,thought it was good (apart from the weather turned a little inclement in the afternoon)
Saw a good turning demo by Tracy Owen,excellent demo on Chestnuts stains,and a tree going through the G&S Stenner sawmill  
It's a relatively small site (better now they've had a new shed built),but there seemed to be a lot there - Bessey,Fein,Kreg,Jet,Festool ; there was also a show discount on timber blanks,and a discount voucher that could be redeemed against any one single purchase of your choice.
Went to the previous show,and will be going if they have another.

Andrew


----------



## PAC (25 Sep 2008)

After much research, I've decided to go for the Robert Sorby Patriot chuck. Now my wallet is £140 lighter...         \/


----------



## Dalboy (25 Sep 2008)

Pac

good choice it's a nice chuck to work with


----------

